# First paludarium build



## rachelsands (15 Feb 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am new to this forum but not so new to everything planted.
The project for this year is a paludarium 



I have only just recently found out what one is, but i am sure i wana try build one!

As far as paludariums go, mine will probably have less water than the usual but its going to be roughly 10% water and the rest being made up of an expanding foam structure and plants plus...a waterfall!!

So here is what i have to play with....


 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.



Its 48"(L) x 30"(H) x 18"(D)
Used to be a snake viv i think that i bought ages ago and have just had it sat in the spare room doing nothing.
Only in the last 2 days have i had some start on it, it was a very roughly (cheap) built unit so there was some filling to do were screws are but apart from that and bare chipboard edges its a good solid unit.

The first thing to happen is the painting, i have done a test patch on the front which you can see in the picture just to see how well the paint took. the outside will be black gloss and i recon it will take around 3 coats to get a nice finish.

Earlier on today i did my second coat, there was still some filler to do but thats drying now ready for tomorrow.


 This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.



The filler is still soaking up the gloss on the top left hand side but stops after the first coat had dried and sealed it.

The vents you see are coming out and to get the airflow i need i intend to use computer fans in the top of the unit, as this is going to have glass sliders closed constantly i feel it may be necessary to stop too much damp and mould is my biggest fear.

In the next couple of days my plastic sheets should arrive with which i am going to line and silicone the whole thing to completely seal as the humidity is going to be high. The largest body of water is going to be in the base and will come up as far as roughly 2.5" just below where the glass sliders start. There will be 2 smaller pools in the centre above eachother which will form my waterfall, its not going to be a gushing waterfall rather just a trickle.

As far as livestock goes, that will be decided when its more or less complete.
I am warming to the anole idea as my paludarium will have very little water and i would prefer the more active personalities from them.
The finished product will be displayed in our office at home so we also want something that will give us something to watch every now and again.

More to follow....


----------



## aliclarke86 (5 Feb 2014)

What happened to this?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

